# Searching when not logged in



## Wind_Mill (Jun 30, 2003)

Up to now using the search function never required that I log in. I believe that still holds, but the new "feature" requiring that I enter a mixed alphanumeric string (that's shown by the system to, I guess, prove I'm not a spammer) has a tiny problem.

The fonts and resolution .... 9 and g are a couple, for example, that look identical. I think there are others. Make a mistake and the system gets tougher. How about a setting that allows 5 out of 6 characters shown? Or a cleaner font?


----------



## Chris S (Jun 3, 2004)

I'm not sure that there's a way for us to change this, but I'll look into it.


----------



## Wind_Mill (Jun 30, 2003)

Silly me..... All I need do (if I can't read the graphic) is click to get another sample string that's more legible.


----------

